# Ichat and IM forwarding to my cell phone



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2008)

I recentl purchased the MacBook..... I have an AOL instant messneger acct that i use on Macs ICHAT messenging program.... i also have my cell thru AT&T.......

ALl was fine ..when i signed out of ichat my messeages went automatically to my cell........

AT&T screwed up my billing and turned off my phone
Got it turned back on and now IM forwarding isnt working even though the Aol /AIM site tells me my settngs are the same....

AT&T no solution
Apple NO solution
aol cant get to talk to a human

Now I have to manaully sign into aim on myphone.....

any ideas???????


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like a issue with AT&T to me as the only thing that has changed is your phone service coming on and off. I'd make sure that everything is set up to allow multiple logins from different locations.


----------

